# Knicker Watching Brigade!



## redpepper (Feb 23, 2005)

Hi All 

I am now on day 9 of my 2ww and yesterday I officially joined the Knicker Watching Brigade  .  So far Captain Red has kept away although I have heard that dummy discharges can be sent by the enemy! 

Yes, I think I'm finally losing it  .  Anyone else out there want to join Knicker Watching Brigade - Operation Pantswatch?  When should I be on "red alert" (so to speak)..what days have people found they have started to get discharges / periods from?  Am i being too vigilant being on Pantswatch from 9dpo?

Comrade Amanda!


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)




----------



## abbyw (Nov 30, 2005)

fellow Comrade!!!!  

I'll join you!!!!!!

I'm on Day 9 too!! (Day 1 being ET that is!)

I have consistently checked every day since ET but I have to say that all I've seen is........tmi coming up........is the residues of my pessaries!!! Ewwwwww!!!!!     

Abby


----------



## *Jenny* (Aug 24, 2005)

, you have just summarised how i feel. I swear i go to the toilet double what i usually do, not to go to the toilet but to checks pants. whether it be Captin Red or whether just at little defeat discard (implantation bleed) and i am only cycle 21, 7 dpo.

Well good luck to you all on your mission may we succeed together. 

Signing out for know, Jenny, over and out !!!!!


----------



## clarey (Aug 26, 2004)

evening Captain Amanda! ((salute's and clicks heels together)) 
Evening Jenny, Abby and Benny bird ((gets in line ))

(as you can see already, i have taken to this game far too easily hence confirming my ever deepening insanity)

I wiped myself so hard today I NEARLY MADE MYSELF BLEED!
Day 8 for me (including ET date) report so far:

((faces other comrades and translate message from morse code))
Boobs - seem bigger or fuller but not sore (which is first sign of af coming for me)
tummy - feels like baloon, prickly little twinges now and then - enough wind to power the London Eye
Food - appetite dropped considerably, feeling a bit icky in the morning (mildly nauseas)
Nickers - pessaries are being loaded into the back cannon and can report some CM from front (with tiny small blobs in it) sorry for TMI comarades. checked ((white)) knickers aprox 25 times today, will be on night duty too.

de-brief over, awaiting further instructions.

((marches off...up the stairs....to the toilet.......for another check))
love clare


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Thanks you lot, you have made me laugh!
I'm day 12 (or 13 including ovulation day - having OI with menopur). Please let me know if I'm accepted into the Brigade? Perhaps if I tell you, I even changed them to white this afternoon to be more 'accurate', I may pass enrolment?!

Love to all, Lily.


----------



## sal P (Sep 18, 2005)

Hello comrades

My name is Sally and I am on Day 8 of my 2WW, have been reading the diaries and am on another thread but have been feeling alittle lost .. can I sign up?

We only had 1 grade 2, 4 cell embie transferred on day 3 so not that hopeful but been having my pineapple juice everyday and relaxing.... I am sending myself nuts pant watching ...   has always arrived before my previous test dates .... I even inserted a tampon (tmi i know sorry) yesterday to see if i could spot any pink... someone shoot me before it's too late (would that be classed as friendly fire)...  

Lilly.... same thing happen to me yesterday was mortified that I had on red draws ... ran upstairs and changed to sparkly white straight away



Hows everyone doing?

Sal
xx


----------



## katielee (Nov 3, 2005)

hello fellow knicker watchers i am on day six post et and today is the first day i decided to put myself on duty i have been very strict with timings there  are on the hour every hour oh and im also on call through the night isnt this 2ww enough to send you mad glad i decided to go to work this week as it has kept my mind of things for a little while i salute and wish you all good luck katie


----------



## redpepper (Feb 23, 2005)

Well well Platoon what a fantastic turnout we've had!  Attention..we must stand strong together.  I shall be doing a daily inspection myself and will send back reports..although so far I've had the all clear on Pantswatch, my final date to sign off duty from 2WW on Sunday 26th Feb as this will be my test day..hopefully Captain Red will be successfully defeated.

Now platoon..addressing all in turn: - 

Katielee - I believe the junior of the group at 6dpo, very keen at the moment..keep up the good work.

Sal - wishing you lots of luck, ...stay away from the tampons...young lady I don't want to send you off to the loony farm yet!

LilyAnne - the eldest and wisest of the group - any signs of the enemy?  Any tips to pass on to the youngsters?  I must admit you can be my second in command as I too are having OI with Menopur and are therefore a bit biased..sorry to the other troops!

Clarey - I admire your debriefing, full and informative, you will make a good Captain some day, I respect the night duty although I haven't felt the need as yet. Another fellow 8dpo you are to join the ranks alongst Sal.  I too have felt an immense drop in appetite although my mouth hasn't registered that yet! Had the odd fit of lightheadness this afternoon but I think that's all in my head hee hee

Jenny - you are doing well on the Pantswatch - keep up the good work!

Abbyw - get in line next to me, we can go march forward to Captain Red together and hopefully we shall defeat her on Sun 26th Feb!  Good luck.

Bendybird - the silent type eh?  Maybe you could be our secret assassin or spy?

Recommendations for army uniform - pristine white knickers, baggy jogging bottoms - or even better pyjamas! for the bloatedness - army equipment - lots of drugs, syringes, not forgetting the weapon of mass destruction ....dildocam!!!

Signing off for now..keep on guard troops..at ease!

Captain Amanda xxx Good luck to you all 

Any more want to join, we might as well all go mad together?


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

Hi all - sign me up. 
I'm on day 12 (ET as day 1) and over the last few days have become a compulsive knicker checker too! I just feel a bit wet (TMI sorry) and so have to make sure. 
I'm on progesterone injections though and have heard that AF is not likely either way - so not sure what is driving this compulsion to check!  
Anyway - will replace todays black knickers with white ones immediately and fall into line!
Nichola


----------



## Miss Contrary (Aug 16, 2005)

You lot are ssssooooooo funny   . really good to have a reprieve in all of this stress

OK Commander (a title justly deserved).. listen to this (don't go uurrgghhh though)

I have even had hubbie on pants watch (well they say he knows you more than your self)... he thinks I am mad  .. I have also had him on nipple check (But no playing) to check for browning..

Am I in the club (not literally yet)....

tigger2


----------



## clarey (Aug 26, 2004)

Morning fellow comrades, NWB Squadron. 
Seargent Clarey reporting for up-date

Welcome all new recruits, Amanda has asked me to remind you of the criteria to join this squadron, as follows:

Pant check at least 6 times per day
Your uniform must be worn - Please see Captain Amanda's briefing on previous page
Be on your guard at all times for Captain Red - your order is "shoot to kill"
Report for de-brief daily, giving full details of any suspicions or achievements
We do not encourage unnecessary use of Hpt, any found abusing this highly respected piece of military equipment will be court marshalled immediately.
Pantwatch is a highly skilled daily dutie, if you need any training in this area please speak to Lilyanne.

There is a formal initiation procedure for all new recruits - you must repeat each line after me:

Oh when my pants
_(oh when my pants)_
Are gleaming white
_are gleaming white_
Oh when me paants are glee ming white
we all know, af is beaten
Oh when my pants are gleeming white

I will return to base at 11 O' hundred hours to recieve further orders.
Good luck and remember:

We shall go on to the end, we shall fight in the bedroom, we shall fight on the toilet and sofa, we shall fight with growing confidence and growing strength in the air, we shall defend our embies, whatever the cost may be, we shall fight on the beaches, we shall fight on the landing grounds, we shall fight in the fields and in the streets, we shall fight in the hills; we shall never surrender.

love Clarey


----------



## bernadette (Feb 16, 2006)

hi girls,
reporting for duty   im def compulsive since yesterday day 8 wen i started with brown discharge (tmi) which has today turned into the beginnings of af im sure of it . altho im not being a good recruit im a bit of a coward really too afraid to go check at mo cause i no the inevitable is about to happen     just had blood test so will be calling in exactly 1 hr and 41 minutes for result      keep all crossed and hope for a miracle no white knicks for me too riskeh does that put me out  bernadette


----------



## sal P (Sep 18, 2005)

Achtung!

sorry squadron going AWOL....Captain Red arrived under the cover of darkness last night... had my tears (sorry Captain Amanda ).... 2 days in the CORE.... Pitiful

Lots of luck girls will be checking in on you all, keep em clean!!!!!

Love Sally
xxxxx


----------



## Willowwisp (Aug 10, 2004)

Hi Everyone

I've had to join this thread because it made me laugh out loud!!  

I'm on day three of the TWW, had EC on Friday 17th and ET on Monday! I too have turned into a frantic knicker checker!! I also studying the toilet paper extremely closely when I have been for a wee!!  

My (.)(.) are so sore and tender, but I always have this when AF is due??   I also had funny electric shock like pains last night when I was in bed, so who knows what they could be, is it too early for implantation??

 to everyone else on the TWW!!

Over and Out!     

Willow
xx


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Well, the statistics here for staff turnover are going to be pretty bad (Really sorry Sally!xx). I feel like today I'm being sent out to the Front Line to face the enemy (day 14), with not even a 50/50 chance. I was wondering if I stayed away from the loo for the next 2 days, would I then have 100% chance of survival?

As second in command (we will stand together with this OI Amanda), I called a meeting with DH last night (who I hasten to add is getting rather concerned for my sanity now).

Here's my advice for fellow KW Brigade members.

A little bit of blood day 3 to 12 is fine,
Even without it, you can see the 2nd blue line,
Dh will enjoy keeping watch on your breasts,
But too much squeezing and we'll order his arrest.
Look out for the twinges, gripes and dull aches,
Even better you'll be asleep, more than you're awake.
Be on guard for signs of O.H.S.S.,
Drink plenty, eat well and get lots of rest.
Don't test my dear comrades until that hcg's away,
And remember we're all here for you, night and day.

Off to recheck my survival bag now as I unfortunately have no choice but to face the enemy prepared and steadfast! I can be found in my bunker, whilst I plan my coping strategy for the imminent outcome of the 2ww.

Love Lily.
Second in Command


----------



## redpepper (Feb 23, 2005)

Captain Speaking Here! 

I have been doing a full survey today and from my camp I still have the all clear..although I have developed a prickly rash down there - hope I haven't been slipped anything poisonous in my drink whilst I've been away.

LilyAnne be strong and brave, face the enemy, wishing you lots of luck, the troops will rescue you for the second round of military action should you be kidnapped by Captain Red.  I agree we will stand shoulder to shoulder with OI, onwards and upwards.   

Sally, really sorry to hear your news, no reprimands for the AWOL, dust down your uniform, enjoy your time on civvy street and a few drinks, a nice bath and all the stuff we have restricted on Knicker Watch Brigade.  You will most definitely recruited for the next round...stand at ease  

Clarey, my dutiful second in command, I knew I could trust you to stand guard whilst I was away!  Keep up the good work.

Tigger2 - not sure we are allowing men in this club?? Will check the military handbook for occasions like this.  I'm also slightly concerned your DH has agree with your recruitment to Knicker Watch Brigade - is he as mad as us all?

Ritizowner - welcome to the brigade, glad you are in uniform..please see instructions from myself and Clarey.

Captain Red is drawing closer for a fair few of us, we must be strong, stand proud and be aware of any sneaky signs sent from Captain Red's brigade to confuse us..

Captain Amanda...signing out xx


----------

